# Kindle



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not for me really, I like to handle my books, a real luddite. Still, they are brilliant compared to 5 years or so ago and I can see that they are very useful, especially for me when I cycle tour and weight is an issue.

But the download prices!!! We are all voracious readers in my family and Kindles were considered at Xmas, but I buy my books from on Ebay bookstores, I decide what I want, get a list of 5 books and buy 'em, I've just received 5 "as new" books, cost? Â£10 inc postage. Would have to be a massive download price drop for Kindles to make sense to me or my family, at Â£1 a download I might buy one.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Download prices in the UK are ridiculous, particularly if you take into account that its a lot cheaper to provide a download option than it is to print/stock/post a paper copy. Not just for the Kindle either, there are much better options imho (Sony Ereader, Cool-er, etc).

To keep costs down you can quite often join your local library and then simply download the books you want to read. Although the books are limited to 21 days typically it is possible to by-pass the DRM and transfer it to any device you'd like to use (smart-phone, android tablet, etc)

There are also plenty of sites to pick-up books from of course at 'no-cost'.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a Sony Touch and it has it's limits but the ease of carrying around loads of books is fantastic - also I can use it as a sketch/note pad [has a stylo] play music and view pdfs. Also no eye strain when compared to ipads etc..

Join your local library and you can download books from home for free, also check out ebay for compilation CDs of work - I bought over 10,000 SF books for a fiver, all the true blood series for less and many more! Plus you can have technical pdf and manual at any time..

It will also display photos [monochrome only] and I can write notes on them if needed.

Only downside I have all the Asterix books on disc but they're too titchy to read easily, and magnified isn't fun - and black & white .....

I love books and their presence but if you like reading this is the way to go..... now all I have to do is find mine!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have a look at the local libary, however, I don't read "generally" and I don't read fiction, I always have a mental list of "specific" books that I want. That's why Ebay is so good for me.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

feenix said:


> Download prices in the UK are ridiculous, particularly if you take into account that its a lot cheaper to provide a download option than it is to print/stock/post a paper copy. Not just for the Kindle either, there are much better options imho (Sony Ereader, Cool-er, etc).
> 
> To keep costs down you can quite often join your local library and then simply download the books you want to read. Although the books are limited to 21 days typically it is possible to by-pass the DRM and transfer it to any device you'd like to use (smart-phone, android tablet, etc)
> 
> There are also plenty of sites to pick-up books from of course at 'no-cost'.


I'm a designer at one of the large London publishers and while I agree we are yet to get the prices right on digital downloads, we are getting there. They will get cheaper, but I doubt the majority will go as low as the Â£1 MarkF mentions.

It is a common mistake to suggest that digital e-books (at the moment) are a rip-off because they cost less to produce, of course they are cheaper to produce, but there are still the intrinsic publishing costs (advertising, marketing, author advance, typsesetting (yes even ebooks) & design etc..) to cover.

Hopefully over time a balance can be found on the cost of ebooks, but as they're still relatively new it will probably take a while.

Talk of circumventing DRM or acquiring at 'no cost' is worrying though, I know it goes on, but it is stealing and eventually could mean the end to what is a vibrant publishing industry in this country.

Little rant over, happy weekend boys and girls


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

freestyle_gus said:


> I'm a designer at one of the large London publishers and while I agree we are yet to get the prices right on digital downloads, we are getting there. They will get cheaper, but I doubt the majority will go as low as the Â£1 MarkF mentions.
> 
> It is a common mistake to suggest that digital e-books (at the moment) are a rip-off because they cost less to produce, of course they are cheaper to produce, but there are still the intrinsic publishing costs (advertising, marketing, author advance, typsesetting (yes even ebooks) & design etc..) to cover.
> 
> ...


I agree, a price point of Â£1 is probably a little unrealistic, but it should NEVER be more expensive to buy the digital version of a book. There is NO reason for that to ever occur.

I was recently trying to buy a couple of books from a well known UK high-street/online seller and found that they had a two for one offer on a whole range of books. These books were also advertised as being available in electronic format but excluded from the offer? How can that be fair?

I also like to see authors and publishers being paid for their work, which is why I spoke firstly of buying and official library loaning, but free copies are also available, and by free I was actually speaking of works where copyright was no longer applicable (Project Gutenberg for example), and was certainly not condoning or recommending piracy, although this is also possible in this electronic age.

I mentioned the removal of DRM not as a piracy measure, but as a way of using a product I've bought, (book) on a device of my choice, and not a device chosen for me by the publisher.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my wife has the kindle it is a superb bit of kit ,i have the app on my phone and prefer that to the actual kindle.i have loads of books downloaded but cant find the flashman papers if anyone comes across them let me know please.

here is a good link i found that has alot of books that are free to download.

http://mashable.com/2010/12/25/free-kindle-books/


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

feenix said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a designer at one of the large London publishers and while I agree we are yet to get the prices right on digital downloads, we are getting there. They will get cheaper, but I doubt the majority will go as low as the Â£1 MarkF mentions.
> ...


I'm in agreement with pretty much all you say, so that's a nice note to end the week on. I do find those who think that everything that is digital should either be free or fair game very annoying, those were the people I was ranting at really and they're not here! 

Just on your note about 2for1 or 3for2 offers, they are very much down to the seller themselves. I'd imagine in this case it is because at the moment for this seller it is a fledgling revenue stream and opening this offer to ebooks would eat too far into any profit as the ebook sales numbers will be comparatively small compared to the printed versions? I don't know, just speculating..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't see Â£1 as unrealistic for a book download. How can it be, if I can purchase the physical copy for Â£1? :blink:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

MarkF said:


> I don't see Â£1 as unrealistic for a book download. How can it be, if I can purchase the physical copy for Â£1? :blink:


Surely that book wasn't new? Or if it was it was very old/out of print? Either way even the most basic paperback costs close to that to produce, assuming it has a decent print run.

New books that are in demand will always have a cost involved... again there are publishing costs to pay for.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

freestyle_gus said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see Â£1 as unrealistic for a book download. How can it be, if I can purchase the physical copy for Â£1? :blink:
> ...


No they are not new, but they are not old either 2004 - 2009, condition is "as new". I do buy books new, but I'll admit that for every one I buy I make a note of 5 more that I'd like, then pick them up for Â£1-2 on Ebay. No, I don't expect to pay Â£1 for a new, in-demand book download, but then I don't see why 3 or 4 years later it should be any more than Â£1, after all that's what it's physical value may well be.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm with you, Mark. Recently bought a complete set of 21 Travis McGee used paperbacks for under $30 bucks off eBay. Dunno...traditional books still have a hold on me. :huh:

But, I bought the 710 a Kindle for Christmas, and must admit to little bit of jealousy. :disgust:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

If they offered the download free or for a very small fee, if you bought the book in paper form, I'd think about buying one.

Great for when you're out on the move, but I still like to own a paper book and I'd rather read one at home.

A colleague has the kindle and I was impressed with the quality of the text, but navigation was a bit of a let-down. Needs a touch screen or bigger buttons.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kind of (pun intended) the same as buying a compilation CD at more than they cost ten years ago for the same compilation. :wallbash: :yes:

Academic tho' for me, don't like 'tronic books - well you can't fold the corner down to keep a page, can you?  I do that, and I'm a serial annotator on textbooks :yes: Underlines, Hi-lighters, notes, The LOT


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

- well you can't fold the corner down to keep a page, can you?  I do that, and I'm a serial annotator on textbooks :yes: Underlines, Hi-lighters, notes, The LOT


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mel said:


> Kind of (pun intended) the same as buying a compilation CD at more than they cost ten years ago for the same compilation. :wallbash: :yes:
> 
> Academic tho' for me, don't like 'tronic books - well you can't fold the corner down to keep a page, can you?  I do that, and I'm a serial annotator on textbooks :yes: Underlines, Hi-lighters, notes, The LOT


All possible with the Sony Ereader 700 (well not the fold, but you can have as many bookmarks as you like). Time to move with the times Mel


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I am not a convert to electronic books, because I can't see the point in relying on batteries for something to read. It just doesn't make sense.

But I bought Mrs B a Kindle before Christmas after she returned from a business trip raving about it.

Here's some of the reality of living with a Kindle;

Mrs B reads trashy novels - the sort of stuff you get free with a magazine.

These are readily downloadable for free from Amazon. So she currently has a dozen books ready to read. In less space than it takes for one paper version.

I have 1 book on the Kindle. I can find it because its in the folder Ians Books.

So I can borrow her Kindle if I want something to read and Mrs B isn't using it and read a book of my own choosing.

It weighs nothing and can be held in one hand and turn the pages with that same hand.

A paperback will not fit in Mrs Bs computer bag because she has the tiniest bag on earth. The Kindle slides in the side pocket.

If you fall asleep and the Kindle shuts off it starts up on the page you were last on, not the page you tucked your bookmark for safekeeping when you picked up your paperback. It does this for every book you are reading.

There are dictionarys loaded free with the Kindle.

If you want to know about any word on the page you cursor to that word and at the bottom of the page is shown the dictionary definition for the word automatically.

You CAN put annotations against the page (Mel)

For those who refuse to believe your eyesight is failing because it means you have to admit you are actually getting old, you can change the font size at the touch of a button. Do that with your paperback !

She has used it for an average of 45mins each day, and since getting it in November it has been charged 3 times.

Despite Mrs B. being not only a technophobe but having an amazing propensity to bugger any piece of technology in 5 mins she absolutely loves her Kindle and has been browsing and downloading books without her local IT support (ie. me)

Books bought from the Kindle Store are automatically backed up online in your Kindle library on Amazon and you can re-download books free.

I have no idea why I think this is a great idea, but I just do.

Despite all the above, I don't yet have one because I wanted to see how Mrs B got on with it before I went there. But I think its only a matter of time...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have looked at e readers for along time because I read books all the time (when I'm not on here!) I did fancy the Kindle but there were a couple of points that put me off. Fistly, because I like to read in bed (and the 710 always moans about the light being on) I'm surprised they haven't built in some LEDs around the screen or a flip out LED light to illuminate it in the dark....I know backlights give you eye strain. (remember Kindle R&D guys, you saw it first here!....all royalties to me, please!)

I know you can get clip on lights and cases with light in them, but then you're just bulking the thing up again.

Secondly, I thought the fact that you can blow up the fonts would be good for me as I need reading glasses for books, but even on the biggest setting, the letters are still out of focus without my specs...proving that it's not the size of the letters that counts, its how far away from your eyes that they are.

Thirdly, when I visited the Kindle forum, a lot of posts were about pages freezing, connectivity lost, poor customer support etc.

Now although I still think the Kindle is a fantastic piece of kit, and eventually I will have one to read my Dick Francis and Sherlock Holmes novels, I think I'll wait for the next model to arrive and see what it offers.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My thread was not to knock Kindles (or any E-reader) just to whine about the download prices and why they, alone, don't make the Kindle viable for me. Economically it makes no sense, not even if a Kindle was Â£1, it's far, far cheaper for me to buy a physical book than a download, which is kind of daft.


----------



## wruk (Oct 24, 2010)

MarkF said:


> My thread was not to knock Kindles (or any E-reader) just to whine about the download prices and why they, alone, don't make the Kindle viable for me. Economically it makes no sense, not even if a Kindle was Â£1, it's far, far cheaper for me to buy a physical book than a download, which is kind of daft.


You can also download free literature that has expired copyright.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Academic tho' for me, don't like 'tronic books - well you can't fold the corner down to keep a page, can you?  I do that, and I'm a serial annotator on textbooks :yes: Underlines, Hi-lighters, notes, The LOT


I`m with you Mel,I think I`ll stick to proper books, at least I`ll never have to worry about them `crashing` or the batteries running out







:lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m with you Mel,I think I`ll stick to proper books, at least I`ll never have to worry about them `crashing` or the batteries running out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you're not to worried about these new fangled PCs then Mach?









Seriously though, even my older Sony PRS-505 is good for 6800 page turns between charges, how fast do you expect to read between charges? It can also hold around 160 books as it came from the factory or as many as you want on SD card. And if you want a little light music while you read, then simply stick some mp3 files it and plug in your headphones. I carry mine with me on a daily basis (as I used to carry a paper-back). It fits easily into a coat pocket as its around the same size as a paper-back, but thinner.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The best thing about paper based books is that they don't consume much electric, other than at night.:wink1:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Stan said:


> The best thing about paper based books is that they don't consume much electric, other than at night.:wink1:


Some interesting reading at this link, on this very subject.

http://www.ecolibris.net/ebooks.asp


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

feenix said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of (pun intended) the same as buying a compilation CD at more than they cost ten years ago for the same compilation. :wallbash: :yes:
> ...


Maybe it is, I'm struggling to find tapes to use with my ZX81 :lol: Must check my e-mal, what's my Compuserve number again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m with you Mel,I think I`ll stick to proper books, at least I`ll never have to worry about them `crashing` or the batteries running out
> ...


That is so far from the truth it`s in another country  I just about manage simple stuff & still haven`t a clue what some of the keys on this keyboard do also if/when anything goes wrong & they often for no apparent reason do, I have to call in my mate Bill (AKA The Git) to sort things out. It doesn`t help that the people who develop the programes/software or whatever seem to assume that everyone knows how to use them for example when I started considering setting up a website on Services Watches I bought package but on checking it out every page I went to lead to a whole load of opptions each one of which lead to yet another set & another none of which gave me any indication on how exactly I could actually set one up  I have to say I`m developing a deep loathing for the sadistic individuals involved in computing  & must admit I am concerned that one day it`ll get too much for me & I`ll just have to give it all up 



> Seriously though, even my older Sony PRS-505 is good for 6800 page turns between charges, how fast do you expect to read between charges? It can also hold around 160 books as it came from the factory or as many as you want on SD card. And if you want a little light music while you read, then simply stick some mp3 files it and plug in your headphones. I carry mine with me on a daily basis (as I used to carry a paper-back). It fits easily into a coat pocket as its around the same size as a paper-back, but thinner.


Thanks, but as I said I`ll stick with my proper books :wink2:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> My thread was not to knock Kindles (or any E-reader) just to whine about the download prices and why they, alone, don't make the Kindle viable for me. Economically it makes no sense, not even if a Kindle was Â£1, it's far, far cheaper for me to buy a physical book than a download, which is kind of daft.


But to be fair - you're not comparing like with like.

You're comparing the cost of buying a paperback (presumably) second hand / used with buying a new 'digital' edition. BTW does that include postage ???

E-Readers and digital books are in their infancy and so is not mature market or industry.

As has been mentioned, libraries are beginning to make digital editions available for borrowing - perhaps not yet their catalogue doesn't meet your needs.

Interestingly, academic libraries have had lending of digital editions for quite some time.

Even at this early stage - the Kindle store has quite a few books for 'sale' at under Â£1, Â£2, Â£3 etc.

What would be good to see is somesort of secondhand market in digital editions, a virtual carboot stall, or charity shop etc. Quite how that might work, I have no idea. It would mean the publishing industry accepting you have the right to sell on your copy...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually, the more I think about it, the more certain I am that your objections on economic grounds are simply spurious, just an excuse to avoid embracing yet another new technology...

On purely economic grounds - the titles you seek are no doubt available, in digital form, on the internet for free - which is cheaper than the best eBay bargain!

But surely that's piracy - well, yes it is.

But morally, what's the difference between downloading a pirate copy of a book or buying one 'used', be it 2nd, 3rd or 10th hand ???

In both cases neither the publisher, nor the author benefits from the transaction. The ebay seller doesn't pass on part of his sales revenue as royalties.

What about public lending libraries - free too.

you can request any title (within reason).

If it is your personal preference to physical 'own' a copy of your chosen title, I can agree that a digital version (however cheap) isn't going to cut it. And there's nothing wrong with that. For all the millions plugged into iPods, there will always be those who want the vinyl to be played via a valve amp!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Actually, the more I think about it, the more certain I am that your objections on economic grounds are simply spurious, just an excuse to avoid embracing yet another new technology...
> 
> On purely economic grounds - the titles you seek are no doubt available, in digital form, on the internet for free - which is cheaper than the best eBay bargain!


No my argument is on ecomonic grounds and nothing to with not wanting to embrace new technology. Like I said previously, it's a download cost issue not an E-reader issue :huh:

I do have preference for a physical book but I'd like a Kindle for my cycling tours, weight on those is a real issue. The download cost stops me buying one, it doesn't make sense right now.

I have no idea where I'd find the books I like, in digital form, for free tbh, please advise. If I did I might buy a Kindle, both digital and physical would be good..


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

PM'd...

...or rather tried to but your box is full or blocked.

Basically, if you post a short list, or pm me - I'll see if the digital versions are out there.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This new phone I got or I should say Big M bought me has half a dozen classic books pre-loaded onto it 

So I was trying to show her how it worked, she just looked up with a scowel from her couch and said "nobody ever tried to mug me for my library book"

As these sort of devices become more and more expensive she might have a point.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

To true far to high, I remember all that [email protected]@cks tha CD's would come down price in the early 1980's, cost peanuts & CD's are still too expensive today, was looking at a digital book today on Amazon USA it was more expensive that the hardback, just another rip off IMO.

BTW I do have a digital library..........lol............. for studies, but i prefer a physical book anyday of the week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I've just bought a Kindle 3G and I love it already - so convenient to carry all your books around with you at once, the 3G version even gives you free wireless web browsing too (pretty much world wide).

Agree that ebooks are over currently priced - whilst I don't necessarily feel they should be Â£1 it does seem a little cheeky to charge more for a product when you only have digital distribution costs and no physical product to create and ship!

Would be interesting to hear from someone with a publishing background how the cover price of a book is split up - i.e. how much of it is for physical book and distribution - might give an idea of where prices may go in time...

btw - a couple of good sources for free (copyright expired) books such as Sherlock Holmes, John Buchan's Richard Hannay and thousands of other classics:

http://www.gutenberg.../wiki/Main_Page

http://www.feedbooks.com/

:cheers:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Just to prove it can be done - a test post from Kindle web browser!!

[iPhone edit to add photo]


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Just to prove it can be done - a test post from Kindle web browser!!


I'm very tempted by a Kindle for holidays and there are plenty of books that have expired copyright that I feel I should read.

I was planning on the wi-fi version but is it worth getting a 3G version for the web browser?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Retronaut said:


>


That is a nice looking device. I may upgrade myself one day.

Its a difficult decision as I've already bought an Ereader to read books, and I have a laptop to access the internet whilst I'm away, as well as a smart-phone if all I want to do is check emails.

I have two main reasons for sticking to the Ereader to date; firstly that I only have to charge it every few weeks, although I use it on a daily basis, and secondly that Amazon think that its an OK business practice to release in the US only, and then when they've shifted enough boxes to look at releasing in the EU market. This release format is what led to me buying five Sony Ereaders by now, and not bothered with the Kindle and its intrinsic limitations.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Robert said:


> I was planning on the wi-fi version but is it worth getting a 3G version for the web browser?


Yes I would say so - we have both the Wifi and 3G versions in our house (I bought the missus a Wifi and got 3G myself when I was impressed with hers / realised that 3G meant web as well as online book downloads).

The 3G version offers pretty much worldwide web browsing for *free!!* :thumbsup: - the browser is a little limited mind you and overly complex web sites won't work.

So far I've used mine in France - read BBC news, ski weather and viewed my Google Reader RSS news feeds.

My parents have a 3G one too and recently used the web extensively while touring Asia / Australasia.



feenix said:


> I have two main reasons for sticking to the Ereader to date; firstly that I only have to charge it every few weeks, although I use it on a daily basis, and secondly that Amazon think that its an OK business practice to release in the US only, and then when they've shifted enough boxes to look at releasing in the EU market. This release format is what led to me buying five Sony Ereaders by now, and not bothered with the Kindle and its intrinsic limitations.


The battery on the Kindle (both Wifi and 3G) lasts for ages if you switch the wireless off - it's an option on the main menu.

If you leave the Wifi / 3G turned on it wastes battery checking for Amazon bookstore updates. :thumbsdown:

You can choose to have your Amazon account shop from the UK or US Amazon bookstore (and switch between them as far as I can see).

You're not actually tied to the Amazon bookstore / release process very tightly. In addition to the Amazon store you are free to email your own files to the Kindle (free over wifi, small charge if delivered over 3G) or copy them on directly to the device over USB.

We all use Calibre to manage our Kindle libraries and it easily takes care of transforming everything into Kindle friendly formats (I've even got the .pdf manual for my Pro-Trek watch on there which I've been meaning to read up on for ages!) :smartass:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Not for Mark I suspect but the missus has an ipad and an app called imaginatively enough free books. At the last count I think there was 21,000 books available to download for free, I even think the app was free too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The 3G version offers pretty much worldwide web browsing for free!!


Doesnt it have to have a sim card and a contract for the 3G?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jasonm said:


> > The 3G version offers pretty much worldwide web browsing for free!!
> 
> 
> Doesnt it have to have a sim card and a contract for the 3G?


No contract Jase it just works... right out of the box I think it must be subsidised by amazon in some way


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the info!

The Mrs is getting me one for my birthday and I was going to get the wi fi, but may go 3g now...


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Back to the cost issue, I noticed that while a book is only in hardback, the Kindle version is more expensive than a paperback would be...I am sure the price will go down when the paperback version is released.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > The 3G version offers pretty much worldwide web browsing for free!!
> ...





> No monthly wireless bills or commitments. Amazon pays for Kindle's wireless connectivity so you won't see a monthly wireless bill. There is no wireless setup â€" you are ready to shop, purchase, and read straight out of the box.


But if you have a look in the T&C's there is this so maybe not completely free.



> Your Kindle uses wireless connectivity to allow you to shop for and download Digital Content from the Kindle Store. In general, we do not charge you for this use of wireless connectivity. Your Kindle may use wireless connectivity to make other services available to you for which we may charge you a fee, such as personal file download and subscriptions when you are located in another country.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> But if you have a look in the T&C's there is this so maybe not completely free.
> 
> 
> 
> > Your Kindle uses wireless connectivity to allow you to shop for and download Digital Content from the Kindle Store. In general, we do not charge you for this use of wireless connectivity. Your Kindle may use wireless connectivity to make other services available to you for which we may charge you a fee, such as personal file download and subscriptions when you are located in another country.


The fees that may be charged relate to delivery of personal documents emailed to Amazon and delivered to the Kindle over Amazon Whispernet (Global 3G), global web browsing is free.

There is also a setting in the Amazon Kindle account page where you can set the document charge limit to zero - I believe this stops personal docs emailed to Amazon downloading over 3G, the Kindle will get them next time it is synced over Wifi.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Retronaut said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > But if you have a look in the T&C's there is this so maybe not completely free.
> ...


I'm just an old cynic, when I see "free" I'm always on the look out for the catch and there always is one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

....it's not nature's way.....!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just bought my daughter one, seems happy enough with it, spent the last hour browsing and downloading as much free stuff as she can :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

pg tips said:


> just bought my daughter one, seems happy enough with it, spent the last hour browsing and downloading as much free stuff as she can :lol:


Don't forget THISpost I made a while back, the info is still current.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks feenix, just had a look at cambs web site and you just need to get a PIN and use your existing membership number so I'll give that a go later in the week


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> just bought my daughter one, seems happy enough with it, spent the last hour browsing and downloading as much free stuff as she can :lol:


Well that's lasted all of a week! Its screen is buggered (she swears she hasn't dropped it), and not an uncommon problem by the looks of things

http://www.crunchgear.com/2007/12/29/kindle-screen-woes-anyone-else/


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

pg tips said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > just bought my daughter one, seems happy enough with it, spent the last hour browsing and downloading as much free stuff as she can :lol:
> ...


oops, they are a tad delicate. I know its easy to be wise after the event, but I have two of my Sony's and the Cooler in Tuff-luv cases, so far so good (despite having dropped mine from my pocket a few times :hypocrite:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Wife got me one for my Brithday in April, read one book and the screen screwed up across the top. In a protective case all the time I had it and NOT abused in any way.

Had it changed FOC but dissapointed in what is in concept and use a superb device.

I love mine.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

An interesting debate; my problem is I love books, they are tangible, they feel nice and old books especially smell really nice  I will often buy a paperback and then buy the hardback for my bookshelf :nerd:

Having said that I can see the benefits of a Kindle for some applications, travel and having technical books / journals available on a business trip for example.

I don't know .... I have only just got a DVD player so if that's anything to go by I might get one in 2036


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Took it back to John Lewis on Friday and the idiot behind the "tech support" desk said "something has obviously been dropped on it! After I told him he was talking out of his arse and there were 100's of reports of faulty screens on the net he did admit that they'd had few back! anyway no quibble exchange, Amazon don't want any hassle so just give you a straight swap.

However daughter also got an ipod touch for her birthday and I don't think the replacement kindle has been out the box yet!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Books should be a paper version for me, but then I do collect old ones.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Took it back to John Lewis on Friday and *the idiot behind the "tech support" desk said "something has obviously been dropped on it! * After I told him he was talking out of his **** and there were 100's of reports of faulty screens on the net he did admit that they'd had few back! anyway no quibble exchange, Amazon don't want any hassle so just give you a straight swap.
> 
> However daughter also got an ipod touch for her birthday and I don't think the replacement kindle has been out the box yet!


Not my definition of 'no quibble', but glad to hear you got a new one without too much bother. I was planning on getting one of these this summer, but after reading this thread am having second thoughts.............


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Deco said:


> I was planning on getting one of these this summer, but after reading this thread am having second thoughts.............


To be honest I wouldn't let it put you off too much -

As with any mass produced product there will likely be occasions when sub standard items slip through into the market place.

Most likely a manufacturing / quality control issue with a component - in this case the screen - will make a finite number of units more prone to failure.

If you get one from a bad batch *and* are unlucky then you *might* get a problem, however, the actual failure rate is probably a very low percentage when you consider the massive numbers of Kindles in circulation

(it is the single highest volume selling item on Amazon).

Were the problems being caused by a fundamental design issue requiring product revisions then I think you would indeed be wise to wait until an updated product was released.

In the case of Kindle screen problems I am not aware that this is the case.

An example of consumer issues caused by design flaws would be the original model Xbox 360 games console - it got too hot when used for extended periods of time / in confined shelving units etc.

In the end return volumes (and subsequent bad press) were so high that Microsoft were forced to acknowledge the issue and extend the global warranty on all units sold by another year in an attempt to retain consumer confidence.

(A modified Xbox with revised cooler running chip set was subsequently released)

Also consider that consumers with a problem are more likely to blog / post / complain online (as is entirely their right) than those who are really happy or even merely satisfied with their purchase.

This means that searching Google etc can give a rather skewed perspective so needs to be taken with a pinch of salt a times.

Finally also bear the persistence of the internet in mind - searching Google for 'kindle screen problems' with default search settings gets you a lot of items that are one or two years old.

In this case these are not relevant as the product currently on sale is significantly different (apart from other things the screen unit is different) to the model that was on sale a couple of years ago.

Using the 'more search options' in Google can allow you to limit search to items posted to the internet in the last month - in the case of Kindle screens doing that gets you quite different search results.

Ultimately you'll need to do your research to form your own opinions.

Good luck! :thumbsup:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got my 3G Kindle last Sunday for Fathers day...

So far so good....

I like it, the reading experience is just like reading a book, which was of course the point I guess  , just got to get busy loading it up now..

The browser is quite basic, but that was expected, but its free 'anywhere' internet, so cant be knocked really......


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Got my 3G Kindle last Sunday for Fathers day...
> 
> So far so good....
> 
> ...


Sounds good Jason, I hope you enjoy it.

I'm still sticking with my Sony for a while yet (we can't all afford Kindles)







.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Both SWMBO and I got a Kindle each at Christmas (from our daughter, which was a bit of a shock  ) and we really enjoy them.

We also received a CD which has something like 1800 books on it and we have been steadily working our way through them.

I've always loved reading books and didn't think I'd take to this 'modern stuff' (I'm more Old Testament than Old School)but I did and find myself reading a lot more.

100's of paperbacks have gone to a local charity shop and are not being replaced so we are de cluttering a little

They do look a little delicate and I was worried that they might take a knock so I made a leather case for mine










I was under orders to make another one but I was lucky enough to win a comp on a another forum and the prize was that a leatherworker would make something for me

Well it arrived this week, a lovely piece of modern leather work with her initials lazered in










We've been described (amongst other things) as Kindle Konverts









Chris


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Got my 3G Kindle last Sunday for Fathers day...
> 
> So far so good....
> 
> ...


Jason, do you know if the 3G works abroad?

I have an ageing Sony reader and may well replace it with a 3G Kindle if free browsing on holiday is an option.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought the 710 a Kindle for her b-day last week, I'm quite jealous-it's fantastic! I didn't think they'd be as good as they actually are, I've always said I'd prefer a book in my hand but those Kindles are a superb bit of kit.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JTW said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 3G Kindle last Sunday for Fathers day...
> ...


Im afraid I dont know that one...

Edit.... Just found this forum which suggests you can...

http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/thread-759-page-2.html

Ive just bought one of those 4500 ebooks on dvd on ebay too h34r:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JTW said:


> Jason, do you know if the 3G works abroad?


It works in Portugal.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

JTW said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 3G Kindle last Sunday for Fathers day...
> ...


Pretty much global - see here: http://client0.cellm...cov=2&view=intl

I've used mine in France so far, my parents have used theirs on a months tour of Asia - just the ticket for reading the BBC News website I'm informed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

It sounds like a "sensible" upgrade then especially given the relatively modest price differential.

All I have to do now us persuade the 710 that she loves the Sony reader so much that I will have to give in let her take it and, reluctantly, buy a Kindle for myself.


----------

